# Work in New Zealand?



## flying frog (Oct 22, 2008)

Hey, I'm looking at taking a month starting in late Nov. and going to N.Zealand, and wanted to watch and learn from any interested company. I would be interested in working but the length of stay and visa requirements may be restrictive.
Started tree work in 2001 and became a full time climber in '04 doing Hurricane Ivan Cleanup. Even though I haven't had any formal training I try to adhere to ISA standards as much as possible, in climbing, rigging and chainsaw use, but I find it more helpful to watch other professionals
Also, any hints on where to go recreational climbing would be appreciated. 
Thanks 
Jim


----------

